# Service Call Friday Night at 8:00



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Homeowner's solder joint.......:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

After repair...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's the story, the do-it-yourselfer homeowner wants to rough-in a kitchen sink in a room adjacent to a guest bath. He originally tapped into the overflow of the tub to drain his K/S. I was called as a 'consultant'. I told him he can't do that. So he fought with the stack behind the lav to install a santee. Anyway, while monkeying around, he bumped his solder joint and because the 1/2" pipe was barely in the copper tee, the joint broke loose and was spraying water on him.....:laughing:

So, instead of reading Plumbing Zone posts, I had to take his frantic phone call asking me if I wanted to make some money. He couldn't repair it because he "doesn't have the fittings.".....:whistling2: So off I go at 8:30 to bail out the hapless homeowner.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the pressure fittings


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Atleast he used primer....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I asked how he got the 2"x1 1/2" santee installed, since there is no play up or down with the vertical stack. He said he pryed it to the right, then forced the tee into place......:laughing:




He said he'll call me to connect the K/S. He said he "can't picture how the pipes are supposed to be connected."


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

" HOW COME PLUMBERS CHARGE SO MUCH ?? " 

Is that back grade on the waste ? Or just camera angle.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow and thats why plumbing is not diy.. I have to admit never seen anyone tap into the overflow for drainage:wallbash: btw nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

He pulled a permit for the work (he's doing some other renovations at his home). I wonder if the inspector will know what he's looking at or he's a boob who is cross-trained to inspect several trades. Technically, a dead-end isn't permitted on sanitary drain lines. That pressure tee on the tub overflow is exactly that; a dead-end where potentially harmful bacteria can accumulate.


This homeowner is a nice guy, but he knows just enough to be dangerous......:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I hate doing jobs for these types of clients.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

B+ for creativity


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the primer skirting


----------



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> This homeowner is a nice guy, but he knows just enough to be dangerous......:laughing:



I'm surprised he didn't try and convince you that the T was for his "cleanout". :laughing:


----------



## bighutch (Feb 14, 2012)

i like it, somebody taught you well. good wipe joints


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Hope you made good money, for going out on Friday night, when you could've been at home, relaxing and reading the posts here on Plumbing Zone


----------

